# Comedian and Actor Robin Williams Has Been Found Dead



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2014)

They're not saying yet what the cause of his death was.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 11, 2014)

OH, No kidding?  Where 'd you hear that?


----------



## Ina (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh no, I loved him in the movie Patches. ray:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2014)

My husband's watching the news on TV in the next room, just heard it...so sad, he was a funny guy, his stand-up was excellent.


----------



## Ina (Aug 11, 2014)

I just heard it was suicide.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2014)

I just hear that too Ina, asphyxiation...so sad.


----------



## Bullie76 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Robin Williams dead*

Apparent suicied......
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-robin-williams-dies-20140811-story.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2014)

He was only sixty three, what a shame.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 11, 2014)

Too bad.  He was a funny man.  I always liked him in "Mrs. Doubtfire",  And his other roles as well.

Wonder what his problem was ???


----------



## Mike (Aug 11, 2014)

Very sad indeed.

I always watched Mork & Mindy.

Mike.


----------



## charlotta (Aug 11, 2014)

I am upset that one of our funniest comedians has died.  His wife stated that he was in a state of great depression.  So sad that he couldn't realize how much he
had contributed to his many admirers. He was also a great actor.  I will miss him on the late night shows. 

Charlotta


----------



## Geezerette (Aug 11, 2014)

Very sad news.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2014)

Here he is in the movie What Dreams May Come, I remember that film, very thoughtful thinking about it today.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 11, 2014)

Damn, that killed my day. 

Well, at least he went out HIS way.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 11, 2014)

So sad. I suspect he was a victim of bi-polar disease.

We loved the manic aspect of his personality but probably have never seen the other side of the coin.

Farewell Robin, and may you rest now in perfect peace, dear man.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 11, 2014)

Yep, the stereotypical comedian/clown - laughing on the outside and crying inside.

He was one of my role models.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2014)

It seems like many comedians are sad on the inside, and pass on before their time.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes, but Don Rickles is still going at 88.

... oh, wait, he's not a comedian.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2014)

A whole nother animal Sifu.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 11, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> A whole nother animal Sifu.



That's an insult to animals. 

Let's just say he's a hockey puck.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2014)

Okie dokey! layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2014)

All of Robin Williams' accomplishments on wiki...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robin_Williams


----------



## MrJim (Aug 11, 2014)

A guy I've known or several years on another forum, lived in SF during the 80's & 90's. He's told the story a couple of times, about how he had a one night a week, part time moonlight job as a doorman at a well known (now closed) SF comedy club, where Williams & other big name comedians used to perform regularly. Said he got to know him a little. Said that he went (with some other people) to Williams' house once to trampoline in the backyard & late one night, Williams & a bunch of others came by he & his roommate's apartment to party. Said that he called his brother long distance in New Jersey & got Williams to holler GOOD MORNING!!! into the phone, then yelled at him for sleeping so late (it was 5 am in NJ). 

I was never a big fan of his, but it is sad none the less.


----------



## Bettyann (Aug 11, 2014)

My family and I considered this man, this great comedian, a family 'friend.' When my children and I moved to North Idaho, we SO missed Denver for awhile and could hardly wait for the new episodes of Mork and Mindy because it would show scenes of Denver and Boulder.
 We had this funny orange tabby cat that we just adored. We named him Robin after Robin Williams... the cat was such a natural comedian...and clumsy...we couldn't believe how often he would hit his head in trying  to jump up on things!  We will all miss you, Robin Williams, thank you for bringing us so much joy and laughter. I SO hope his death will inspire the medical field to take more seriously the illness of depression. NO ONE knows what hell that is unless you have truly been there. I am so glad I have never read a lot of criticism about his death...because I think I would have lost it with them. Bless the people who have compassion rather than be quick to judgment.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 11, 2014)

Here is a link to a live blog where many people who knew him well are paying their tributes.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-08-12/robin-williams-dead-live-blog/5664650


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 12, 2014)

Demons or depression, we have lost a great talent...


----------



## Michael. (Aug 12, 2014)

A great actor who will be missed by millions

He was a legend in his own lifetime....

Depression is a major illness which effects many people worldwide and is a major cause of self harm and suicide.
.


----------



## Justme (Aug 12, 2014)

I was annoyed that the death of this actor was the first item on the news this morning. There are so many much more important newsworthy stories, rather than concentrating on the suicide of an alcoholic and a druggie.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2014)

A great talented man . .. it's such a shame that he couldn't get past his demons.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2014)

They said he hanged himself and didn't leave any kind of a suicide note.  It's so sad that he was struggling with depression like that, after he brought joy and entertainment to so many.  I don't think he even realized before he took his own life how much he had achieved in this life, and how he affected others.  I feel like I lost a friend that I've known for many years, and many others feel the same way and expressed their feelings on a couple of radio shows I was listening to. He was a good guy.  Rest peacefully Robin, you were loved by many.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 12, 2014)

Damn - I figured it was either hanging or CO poisoning. 

I suppose in the depths of depression you can't see all of your accomplishments ... only your failures.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 12, 2014)

Just as figured, there's more than just depression. I'm starting to read stories of severe money troubles in which included the word "bankruptcy". They said he sold or would have to sell a house valued at 35 MILLION dollars to solve his troubles. Granted he was already shakey but I still think most need that one final push no matter how minor. 

Apparently he had already given his kids money through a trust and was paying off 2 nasty divorces. I did notice he was extremely busy over the last year or two with tv, movies and commercials. I don't think it was just staying busy or keeping his name out there he needed money. 

http://www.mercurynews.com/entertai...liams-hanged-himself-didnt-leave-suicide-note


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 12, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Damn, that killed my day.
> 
> Well, at least he went out HIS way.



I just found out today Phil, yeah, killed my day too  Depression is such a horrible thing, and so many times, no one ever see's it because you can hide it from the rest of the world, not those close to you though  I will never forget him that's for sure


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 12, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Damn - I figured it was either hanging or CO poisoning.
> 
> I suppose in the depths of depression you can't see all of your accomplishments ... only your failures.



Yes, it's like all is black except the negative, you can't even remember what "hope" is.


----------



## Tamra (Aug 12, 2014)

May he rest in peace. Peter Pan!


----------



## chic (Aug 13, 2014)

WhatInThe said:


> Just as figured, there's more than just depression. I'm starting to read stories of severe money troubles in which included the word "bankruptcy". They said he sold or would have to sell a house valued at 35 MILLION dollars to solve his troubles. Granted he was already shakey but I still think most need that one final push no matter how minor.
> 
> Apparently he had already given his kids money through a trust and was paying off 2 nasty divorces. I did notice he was extremely busy over the last year or two with tv, movies and commercials. I don't think it was just staying busy or keeping his name out there he needed money.
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/entertai...liams-hanged-himself-didnt-leave-suicide-note



Now it makes sense. There's little worse than serious money trouble. How sad.


----------



## oldman (Aug 13, 2014)

While I was in college, I served my internship at a DuPont division. The plant manager had been there for years and was loved by all. He attended the graduations and weddings of the employees children from managers down to the janitor, if invited. He remembered your name the first time that he met you. He was a unique person. He also suffered with an old war wound from Vietnam that was causing him to lose control of his nervous system. (The disease was about a 20 letter name and I can't remember what it was.)

When we were going into work one morning, we were directed to report to the cafeteria. We were all worried because there had been rumors that the plant was closing. The person next in charge of the division made the announcement that our beloved plant manager had died. When questioned, we were told that it was a heart attack. A few weeks later, we had another meeting with all the employees in attendance and the speaker was the former plant manager's wife. She told us through tears that so and so had committed suicide by pulling his car into the garage, closing the door, taking sleeping pills and then fell asleep while the carbon monoxide did its work. 

She also told us that he left a note thanking everyone for their support and efforts over the years. He was a devoted Catholic and said he knew that he would probably be going to Hell, but having lived with the pain that he was living with for a number of years, he felt that he was already there. He had also just returned from Wilmington, DuPont's headquarters, and he was told to announce to the employees that the plant would be closing in six months. He put in his note; "that is something that I just could not do." 

After the manager's wife left the room, a psychologist spoke to us and he said people that commit suicide do so because they see no way out of the pain they are feeling whether it be emotional or physical pain.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 13, 2014)

Saw this today and wanted to share it.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 15, 2014)

A little more on Williams money 'pressures'. Although not necessarily behind on bills-yet without steady quite profitable work he definitely would've been in financial heck.

http://movies.msn.com/movies/article.aspx?news=882208

Besides two nasty divorces Williams had two homes with two mortgages estimated at 7.25 MILLION. Can you imagine writing 50-100,000 checks every month just for the houses? Williams was smart enough to realize he needed steady income if he did not have a pile of money to pay for them. Throw in insurance, taxes, maintenance that's got to be another 1/2 million a year. Then those two divorces. Just the house and divorce payments alone probably placed legitimate financial pressure on him.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 15, 2014)

I read that his wife revealed that he was in the beginning stages of Parkinson disease.


----------



## Debby (Aug 17, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Here he is in the movie What Dreams May Come, I remember that film, very thoughtful thinking about it today.




This is one of my favourite movies!  I love it.  So 'juicy' in it's visual effects!  And Robin Williams was really good in it too.


----------



## Debby (Aug 17, 2014)

Justme said:


> I was annoyed that the death of this actor was the first item on the news this morning. There are so many much more important newsworthy stories, rather than concentrating on the suicide of an alcoholic and a druggie.





People with depression who turn to drugs and alcohol often do it (not always of course) as a way to escape the isolation and blackness of depression.  It can happen to anyone at any time.  I think our society needs to understand this and be prepared to offer sympathy and more importantly, understanding of their pain.  They are wounded in their spirit which unfortunately is invisible to the world but it hurts just as much.


----------



## Twixie (Aug 17, 2014)

I never rated Robin Williams..it was like watching someone going insane...

I bless him..don't like to speak ill of the dead..


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 17, 2014)

Debby said:


> This is one of my favourite movies!  I love it.  So 'juicy' in it's visual effects!  And Robin Williams was really good in it too.



Just downloaded this lastnight Debby, but I've seen it and I felt I might feel bad if I watched it so I didn't.  I will again sometime though, he was such an excellent actor.   Patch Adams was one of his finest movies, as well as Good Morning Viet Nam, never forget that one.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 17, 2014)

Debby said:


> People with depression who turn to drugs and alcohol often do it (not always of course) as a way to escape the isolation and blackness of depression.  It can happen to anyone at any time.  I think our society needs to understand this and be prepared to offer sympathy and more importantly, understanding of their pain.  They are wounded in their spirit which unfortunately is invisible to the world but it hurts just as much.



People can be so frightened by mental illness, but yet not have any problem with someone that has cancer.  Ignorance is a disease in this world, and the worst form of the disease is the ignorance that is chosen.


----------



## charlotta (Aug 18, 2014)

I hope some Univ will  find out more on mental illness and  ways to help ones who are living thru this hell. 
A  39 year old mother of 3 young children recently commited suicide, whom I knew well. Of her children only one was of age to understand.  I'm not sure the middle child and I know the youngest doesn't understand.  She was gorgeous and a wonderful artist. She had problems getting her drugs adjusted and hated what the drugs did to her artistic side.  
I also think this would help curb some of the random shootings that occur in public places if we could find a way to prevent or help these people with mental illness. I am not against stricter gun controls, as well.

I was unaware of all the people Robin Williams had reached out  to help. 'I hope Turner TV will do all of Robin Williams movies in tribute.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 18, 2014)

I neighbor of mine had been letting a friend stay in his home, because he had lost his job and was falling on some hard times.  He appeared to be somewhere in his 50s, and I spoke to him briefly one day.  He was a very soft-spoken and gentle soul, and seemed to be a nice guy.  He said he was very grateful that my neighbor had opened his home to him, and he was hoping to be able to find work and be on his own in the near future.  Well, it turns out that he was very depressed, and on medication from his doctor for it.  I don't know the details, but he ended up committing suicide in my neighbor's house.  Wish he could have worked through his depression, and made his life work.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I neighbor of mine had been letting a friend stay in his home, because he had lost his job and was falling on some hard times.  He appeared to be somewhere in his 50s, and I spoke to him briefly one day.  He was a very soft-spoken and gentle soul, and seemed to be a nice guy.  He said he was very grateful that my neighbor had opened his home to him, and he was hoping to be able to find work and be on his own in the near future.  Well, it turns out that he was very depressed, and on medication from his doctor for it.  I don't know the details, but he ended up committing suicide in my neighbor's house.  Wish he could have worked through his depression, and made his life work.



It happens every day  I am so sad for folks that are gone because of depression  It is a real disease, and so sad that people are so hard on those that have it


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 18, 2014)

Debby said:


> People with depression who turn to drugs and alcohol often do it (not always of course) as a way to escape the isolation and blackness of depression.  It can happen to anyone at any time.  I think our society needs to understand this and be prepared to offer sympathy and more importantly, understanding of their pain.  They are wounded in their spirit which unfortunately is invisible to the world but it hurts just as much.



Well said Debby, I agree.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 19, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I neighbor of mine had been letting a friend stay in his home, because he had lost his job and was falling on some hard times.  He appeared to be somewhere in his 50s, and I spoke to him briefly one day.  He was a very soft-spoken and gentle soul, and seemed to be a nice guy.  He said he was very grateful that my neighbor had opened his home to him, and he was hoping to be able to find work and be on his own in the near future.  Well, it turns out that he was very depressed, and on medication from his doctor for it.  I don't know the details, but he ended up committing suicide in my neighbor's house.  Wish he could have worked through his depression, and made his life work.



Sounds like he got the double whammy of being depressed and financial trouble. A lot of people need a job just for a sense of purpose let alone money. I hate to say it but this man had a better 'reason' or justification for suicide. I must say there is a certain point in your life where you know you have reached the peak and are on the down hill side. Things will not get better career wise anyway. This is one reason society and schools need to teach and preach it's not getting knocked down but rather how you get up. In other words one must accept the fact they must deal with failure and more importantly learn from it. Yes there are some hardcore medical cases but they are many cases from the amount, wrong sequence or poor timing of negative events. 

***Some contrarian thoughts. Not fully sold on suicide yet. Going to be a bit negative here but I'm still leaving the door open to a sex game cover up or actual murder. From the beginning with the strangulation in particular I was thinking cover up. Thrown in the  failed attempt at slicing the wrist/bloody pocket knife. Then the suddenness. Just read a report where Williams actually conducted what should've been routine business hours earlier. But then again pictures from his final months show him looking like $h%t all thin and pale.

 I'm also seeing reports and/or opinions that Williams may be yet another 'victim' of some pyschological medications.

 Did they ever find a note?


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 19, 2014)

[h=1]Robin Williams Was Simply A Good Human Being And Here's Proof[/h]_Updated on Aug. 12, 2014_

Fans are mourning the loss of a comedic genius who lit up the screen, and a humanitarian who used his wit and generosity to make the world a brighter place.
Academy Award-winner Robin Williams died in an apparent suicide on Monday, and it was the way he used his craft to help people in need that many will miss most.
The 63-year-old threw his swaying power behind a number of causes, including the Christopher and Dana Reeve Foundation, Comic Relief, St. Jude Children’s Research Hospital, the Livestrong Foundation, the Elizabeth Glaser Pediatric AIDS Foundation, among others.
The Christopher and Dana Reeve Foundation, which is committed to curing spinal cord injuries, tweeted "Friends ‘til the end," with a picture of Reeve with his arms around Williams -- who served as a board member for the organization.
In an interview with Barbara Walters, Reeve shared how he had wanted to die after learning he was paralyzed. Williams, soon after, traipsed into the hospital room,wearing a doctor's coat and with a deep accent, demanded "turn over." It was then, Reeve shared, that he knew that if he could laugh, he could live.
Williams also played a pivotal role in getting Comic Relief -- an organization that helps the homeless -- off the ground.
In 1986, the year the group was started, Williams, Whoopi Goldberg and Billy Crystal hosted an event that showcased 47 comics, according the organization’s website. That event alone brought in $2.5 million.
The trifecta went on to help raise more than $80 million for Comic Relief, the Los Angeles Times reported.
But Williams dropped the comedic act when it came time to exact meaningful change.
In 1990, he testified before Congress and pressed for more long-term efforts to end homelessness, instead of just focusing on “Band-Aid” solutions.
He advocated specifically for the Homelessness Prevention and Revitalization Act, which called for more affordable housing, among other measures.
"The important debate isn’t about how many people are homeless," Williams said. "But rather, how to help those who are. We must provide comprehensive social services in order to help homeless people live dignified, productive lives."
Even when he stepped off screen, he often retained some of his characters’ best qualities.
Similar to the wisecracking DJ he played in "Good Morning Vietnam," Williams always had a soft spot for the military.
For more than a decade, he participated in United Service Organization (USO) tours. He performed for nearly 90,000 troops in 13 different countries, from Afghanistan to Kuwait, according to Fox News.
It was fitting that Williams, who played a physician who treated his patients with humor in "Patch Adams," also brought smiles to sick children during his time off.
Williams was a longtime supporter of St. Jude Children's Research Hospital.
More here....http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/12/robin-williams-charity_n_5671209.html


----------



## Petula (Aug 20, 2014)

I loved him in the movie, Good Will Hunting, his best ever, I think.


----------

